# Pamācības >  ESR-micro

## wanderer

brīnumtūlis elektrolītu pārlodēšanas ekspertiem  :: 

http://shop.radiodevices.ru/esr4.html

varbūt kādam noder (kur LV var nopirkt, nav ne jausmas)

----------


## ivog

Te kaut kas līdzīgs
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Peak-A...item519df423dd

----------


## abergs

Lietoju kā:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/1074-PICCAPmeter
pēdējā postā un nesūdzos.

----------


## krohovich

Tad jau šis te daudz labāks ! :http://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=16397

----------


## Obsis

92 Ls biku padaudz priekš elementāri nomērāma parametra.
>>>>
P.S. Bet paldies par ierosmi, beidzot sadūšinājos un īīīīībeijā iepirku k-kādu JINGYAN MESR-100, par 25 naudiņām.
Un esmu apmierināts kā mazais ezīts miglā.
Kondiņus var nodefektēt neizlodējot, jo pie 30 mV neviena pn pāreja nmēdz atvērties, un visus savus kondiņu krājumus ātri jo ātri sašķiroju 4 kaudzītēs - izcili eksemplāri, labi eksemplāri, pieciešami bet draņķīgi eksemplāri, un beidzamā kaudzīte - eksemplāri tūlītējai izsviešanai, lai kaut kur neielodējas.

P.P.S. Un kad reiz, tad reiz, turpat apsūtināju Intrustar QDSO oscili par 50 naudiņām, 80 MHz, viens stars, sērkociņkastītes izmērs, iespēja datus analizēt laptopā vai skatīt uz 3collu displeja, jutība ap 0,1 mV, drusku grūtāk ar augstiem spriegumiem, dalītāji virs 100V jālodē pašam. Ideāls servisnieks krūšu kabatiņā.
Sakarā ar to varu nopārdot savu C1-95 servisnieku, (20 MHz). Ja interesē rakstiet uz pastkasti.

----------

